# Prop Control Methods



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Most of my props are run by a microprocessor. I have wireless control and hard wired control on the props. Worried about the long length of wire on the hard wired props and the ability of the microprocessor to consistently see the button pushed when only running 5 volts. 

What is everyone else doing for controlling their props? Especially those a long ways from where they are sitting.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

This year I tried out X10 wireless recievers on all my triggered props. One key pad gives you the ability to light off 16 items. It all worked out very well and has a range of about 150'.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

My weapon of choice, the Parallax Prop-1. That board with their PIR sensor works awesome.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm using a Allen Bradly 5/04 with 24v for input on the sensors, my props are almost 150' away in places and I have no problems.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Man, I remember programming A-B controllers for automated assembly lines back in the early '90s.  Good old GE ladder-logic code; what a headache.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

DarkShadows said:


> My weapon of choice, the Parallax Prop-1. That board with their PIR sensor works awesome.


Prop-1 is made by Efx-tek. Parallax and EFX-Tek became seperate companies over a year ago. Just figured I would mention it incase someone went to parrallax looking for a prop-1.

I use prop-1's for almost all my prop control also. I use a industrial retroreflective sensor for triggering.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

VSA from Brookshire Software, and a Parallax servo controller. Requires a PC to run, but I hide it inside a tombstone.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

arcade buttons, cat5, and prop1's.

See it here:
http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/BAPU.php


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Garage - that is wicked cool.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

GOE....nice...Arcade buttons? I have some too. And I'm not gonna say why. Love the BAPU..don't get the Chuck Norris reference. I DO get why you needed a prop1 to manually control the prop now though. Miller Highlife sucks, but I won't hold it against you, at least you like beer, and that's good enough for me. Atari...(sigh), Commodor 64..YES! Major Kudos and the utmost respect from me teaching yourself how to weld. Inspires me to do the same, and I thank you. The crypt ROCKS! Excellent effect.


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Great tutorial and running commentary!


----------

